# So I'm taking my dog to a trainer



## brittanyb28 (Dec 16, 2013)

I am pretty much at wits end and broke down an decided to hire a trainer. My year old gsd whom I love dearly will not stop jumping and play biting with my kids. Every time it seems like we are getting better we take two steps back. I've tried everything training my kids and the dog. How much success does everyone think this trainer thing has!? I really don't want to get rid of him. Has anyone had success with a trainer that they didn't have trying to do it yourself ? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## scout172 (Sep 14, 2013)

I have had a dog that was farrell and we couldn't touch him. So we got a trainer and we could touch him so I think trainers are successful!!


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

there are great trainers and there are wannabe trainers. listen to them but if things arent working for you then get a new one. 

how much exercise is the dog getting? you shouldnt have to get rid of the dog. the dog just needs CONSISTENT rules and boundaries.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Problems like the one you're having are super easy to fix. If the trainer has any issues he is crap. Just find a new one.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

The best trainer will train YOU to train your dog. Dogs are pretty predictable.


----------



## brittanyb28 (Dec 16, 2013)

I am taking him to a trainer that was highly recommended at the dog park I go to. And their dog was very well mannered. I just don't want to pay for something, then it doesn't get fixed and they want more money and more money and by the time you know it I'm broke. I'm not asking for him to be a police dog, just jumping, biting and paying attention to commands while distracted. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Be prepared to change how you interact or live with the dog. If you aren't willing to make some changes then prepared to be disappointed.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Baillif said:


> Be prepared to change how you interact or live with the dog. If you aren't willing to make some changes then prepared to be disappointed.


yes agreed. its not really the dogs fault. its more your fault and you're the one that will have to change how you do things.


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

boomer11 said:


> there are great trainers and there are wannabe trainers. listen to them but if things arent working for you then get a new one.
> 
> how much exercise is the dog getting? you shouldnt have to get rid of the dog. the dog just needs CONSISTENT rules and boundaries.


I think Boomer hit it with exercise and consistent rules and boundaries! Dogs need mental stimulation also" that will tire them out! Sounds like your pup has a lot of energy" and herding drives! Tire him out be firm fair consistent! Bill


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

What are you asking exactly? I can't quite follow.

The trainer is not going to fix the problem of the dog jumping and mouthing. _You_ have to fix that. And you have to do it, like Bailif said, by changing how you live and interact with your dog. Whatever you (or your kids) are doing now is rewarding the behavior; that's why it isn't going away.

What the trainer _should_ be doing is teaching you what you're doing wrong right now, and what you should do to decrease the behaviors you don't want and increase the behaviors you do want.

After that it's up to you to follow through by changing your own behavior accordingly and being consistent with those changes. If you don't do that, the program will fail.

This is one of those issues that's really really easy to fix with the dog but sometimes impossibly difficult to fix on the human end of the leash.


----------



## brittanyb28 (Dec 16, 2013)

I just wanted to know if anyone had been successful with a trainer when they weren't successful doing it themselves. I know things will change with our family and him I'm just a bit skeptical when it comes to trainers 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

In answer to your question then, yes, I have had great experiences with my trainer when I was not able to work through an issue. She was able to point out what was going on with my pup, how he was thinking and helped me see the cues the pup was giving. She helped me design a training technique and helped me with timing so that my dog knew exactly what I wanted and how he could get rewarded. A good trainer is worth her/his weight in gold and then some.

Good luck. Be open minded.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

The first trainer, not so much. But that was my ignorance and a matter of convenience. I had to move 2000 miles away literally overnight for work, so thought I could kill two birds with one stone by putting the dogs into residency training (boarding) while I was finding is a new home. That was a waste of a few thousand dollars. 

But then about a year later, I tried again. I located a trainer who trains OB and SchH and competes his own dogs. Someone I felt confident could help me with my rescue GSD. And it has been the best experience ever! He is training ME to train my dog. He sees things I'm doing that I would never recognize, and corrects me, so I'm. It continuing to confuse and middle up my dog. I live rurally, and have to drive 2 hours each way every week to meet with him for an hour, but it has so totally been worth very minute and every penny. 

So yes, hiring a trainer can be the lifesaver you're looking for. Just realize, that if the first one doesn't work out it does not mean it's a bad idea, just that wasn't the right trainer for you! And the trainer really is for You, more than for the dog  the dog's improved OB is your reward. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

brittanyb28 said:


> I am taking him to a trainer that was highly recommended at the dog park I go to. And their dog was very well mannered. I just don't want to pay for something, then it doesn't get fixed and they want more money and more money and by the time you know it I'm broke. I'm not asking for him to be a police dog, just jumping, biting and paying attention to commands while distracted.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


IMHO this is something a good trainer should be able to show you how to fix in one or two sessions. This is not a complex problem. The trainer gives you the tools to make the changes yourself with the dog, the dog does not change overnight, you have to follow through with the advice given. But I should think it would be easy for a good trainer to impart a training plan to you.

Definitely don't do like I did and get roped into canine special ed reactive dog classes that cost hundreds of dollars. It had better be someone with a lot of experience-just remember anyone can hang out a sign and say they rehabilitate dogs. If you get a gut feeling that more sessions won't help, you're probably right.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

